# I'm back. Fishing out of Cincinnati.



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to post in here & the old GFO Forum. Fished primarily out of Lawrenceburg for catfish or upsteam at the dam for hybrids. New dam ended that type of casting spoons. Long story short. Basically stopped fishing since I sold my 18' Starcraft in 2005-2006? My oldest son, now 42 got a 16' Starcraft, a little small for 2, perfect for one, and I dusted off the rods and respelled line and have been fishing with him out of Cincinnati ramp. Not much going on during the spawn, also due to spring floods no skipjacks in the freezer. Been out a few times and have caught a few. Just put a new Garmin SV93 on it & that's made a huge improvement. At least we can spot fish now! 
James ( my son) has a River Lunacy you tube channel he's started and on FB. He's a great bank fisherman, learning to boat fish. In time I'm sure he'll catch on. We argue over where to drop anchor. His theory is not the same way I used to fish out of Tanner's Creek. Hope to see if some of the old friends are still here and alive. I know a few have passed away. 
I look much older than I did then. I was in my early-mid 50's and close to 70 now LOL. I'm in some of the videos and I look like an old fart! We have Multi bar t-bars with Monster rod holders. 6 on the back and 2 on each side. We can run 10 lines, with 4 suspended off the sides. Here's a few pictures from Tuesday overnight. Tight lines everyone! Jim


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome back! I used to enjoy your posts


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Glad to see you back, Jim. Looking forward to seeing your post in SWOhio.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Now there's a blast from the past. It has been a long time. Good to see you are still out there catching and lying about catfish! LOL I am boatless as well having sold the boat in my avatar but have plans to go bigger down the road. Hope you get to spend a lot of time with your son; that can be some of the best times of a man's life.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Remember you well mrfishohio, from both sites, glad to see you back....


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Boys we are in the present of greatness. MFO was the man around Tanner, unless Doc and Lynn put in.  Glad to see your back at it. River is no where near as good today flathead wise, but we do have a lot more blues today.










Slip


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's one from the old days. I think you started the dollar bill on the forehead.









Slip


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Another, 
"eatin good in the neighborhood"


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome back Jim.......good to see you post my friend! I stop in and read on occasion. Good luck on the River fishing down your way.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Welcome back Jim.......good to see you post my friend! I stop in and read on occasion. Good luck on the River fishing down your way.


Another blast from the past.....


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

wow i guess iam chicken liver?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

More like pate’ now…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow. 
Welcome back Jim.
Loved your hybrid and blue cat posts many years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

sliprig said:


> Here's one from the old days. I think you started the dollar bill on the forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The currency gives a good account of the size. I always considered printing up some smaller bills !!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

how did I miss seeing this thread. Welcome back, I always enjoyed reading your posts. I look forward to reading about some of your upcoming adventures.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow!!! Hey there … I see a bunch of old timers here. ☺


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad that you are back on OGF!

I haven’t been to Meldahl since they put in the hydro, but do I ever miss slinging lead down there! This one is from about 15 years ago….


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Great fish... That pic brings back a lot of memories of the way that was before the hydro went in. Sure has changed.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

It’s good to see some names that go way back to a previous website. I haven’t done much fishing at all in the last 5 years. I’m going to try to go more often this year.


----------



## reeroy (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm from columbus n only fish the river when our go to's are frozen, however your comment on the time portal that thrusted you 20 years struck a chord wit me. OK now fer the part where i'm gonna sound like a dear Abby or Sally but f-it, it's kinda neat to read comments that sound like your reaquainting with like minds from the past. Jeez-us what the f's the matter wit me wit this blubbering reply!


----------

